# st johns wort



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

iam thinking about adding st johns wart to tommy supplements that i am taking. any advice?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

in my opinion i think it would be overdoing it, a lot of people have a bad reaction to it. thats why i didn't add it to the supplement list myself. i'm not saying don't do it, i'm just saying be careful when it comes to something as powerful as st. johns wort.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah you are right. i wont even touch it. i just want to get happier


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

just be patient, it's a slow process but i'm proof that it works.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I will be patient. It's been about 3 weeks that I have been on them


----------



## Bostonred (Dec 21, 2009)

I just started St. Johns Wort yesterday and have noticed a difference in the depression but not with the DP/DR then again I have not had a "Spell" in the last few days either....I have not tried Tommygunz combo yet.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to get rid of the anxiety and depression first and then the dp will go


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

You mentioned a "Spell". I've heard people mentioning these before. What does that mean? Is your DP not constantly occuring? Do you get breaks? 
Man, I'd like to sign up for that DP.. Mine's like a St.John's Wort on the ass that always itches and never leaves xD hahaha... too soon?


----------

